# محاضرات البابا الاسبوعية تحميل ومشاهدة اون لاين



## gofy (30 أغسطس 2009)

*


محاضرة البابا شنودة الاسبوعية تحميل ومشاهدة اون لاين
سوف اضع اسبوعيا العظة الاسبوعية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
اعتبارا من هذا الاسبوع مشاهدة مباشرة ويمكن تحميلها ايضا


عظة هذا الاسبوع  ....
 محاضرة البابا الاسبوعية فى 26 -08-2009 بعنوان  طيبة الله وحنوه
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/08/26-08-2009.html





شاهد محاضرات قداسة البابا شنودة الاسبوعية اون لاين
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_980.html

شاهد اون لاين عظة ابونا مكارى يونان الاسبوعية مباشرة كل يوم جمعة 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_8066.html

العظة الاسبوعية للقمص سمعان ابراهيم من دير القديس سمعان الخراز بالمقطم كل يوم خميس
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post_2664.html
]


من موقع

http://coptictubee.blogspot.com        Coptic Tube 
​







*


----------



## gofy (30 أغسطس 2009)

الرابط الصحيح لعظة هذا الاسبوع ....
محاضرة البابا الاسبوعية فى 26 -08-2009 بعنوان طيبة الله وحنوه
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/08/26-08-2009.html



​


----------



## gofy (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ظهور حمامه علي مكتب قداسة البابا
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_22.html


​


----------



## شيرينوووو (6 نوفمبر 2009)

حلو بجد شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2009)

رااااااااااائع جدا 
ميرررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gofy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااائع جدا
> ميرررررررسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## gofy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لتشجيعكم الجميل ....  ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------

